# Mahi, Snapper, Jacks and Kings



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Gotta love that East wind on a Saturday morning. We didn't care. Launched out of Destin at 5am and had some fun. Video says it all, although I did miss Steve catching his Mahi (sorry). Turned out to be a great day. Tight Lines! Less than 2 weeks to Snapper season!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

ginzu said:


> gotta love that east wind on a saturday morning. We didn't care. Launched out of destin at 5am and had some fun. Video says it all, although i did miss steve catching his mahi (sorry). Turned out to be a great day. Tight lines! Less than 2 weeks to snapper season!
> 
> video link: Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z82wymgqf0i


animals.......animals i say!!!!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn nice Vid Ginzu.. I tried to get out there today but damn was it sporty.. Great Job


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. It looks like I may get lost over near that area on Monday. Hope the weather holds


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet vid ginzu


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweetness!!! Nice job jigging up that AJ! What combo did you use?

Alex


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, Yakntat's Snapper wasn't really as big as it looked, lol. Optical illusion from the GoPro2.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Yaksquatch said:


> Sweetness!!! Nice job jigging up that AJ! What combo did you use?
> 
> Alex


I have a 301 Curado paired on a Trevala S Jigging Rod. I love the weight and feel of the setup, but the Curado really isn't up to handling the big boys since it's max drag is only 15lbs.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Sweet!
What depth did you get the aj?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Cool report thanks


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Sweet!
> What depth did you get the aj?


There were AJ (small ones) all over the water column, I think when I hooked him we were in 60ft of water.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Oh yeah, Yakntat's Snapper wasn't really as big as it looked, lol. Optical illusion from the GoPro2.


Was the biggest snapper of the day bra! 27.20" Lol. Nice vid


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> There were AJ (small ones) all over the water column, I think when I hooked him we were in 60ft of water.


Looks like you guys were wayyyyyy out there! Nice fish as reward for a long peddle.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good job, pensacola was rough as hell. We got about 6 miles out in a 20 footer and had to turn around. Didn't even reach our bottom spot.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice snapper, cant wait till season opens. getting close !


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job - it was sporty out on Saturday to say the least.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Great job - it was sporty out on Saturday to say the least.


Yeah, it was one of those times where you look at the launch and think, "this ain't so bad". Then you get out there a little and think "this sucks!". 

We should get together some time.


----------

